# Aufkleber für Gehäuselüfter



## Andossus (10. August 2017)

*Aufkleber für Gehäuselüfter*

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder.

Weiß jemand wo es Aufkleber zu kaufen gibt für Lüfter (siehe Bild).
Die standesgemäß drauf sind, sind ja meist nicht die schönsten, vor allem auf der Rückseite. 
Allerdings wenn man die Aufkleber der Rückseite entfernt ist der unschöne Kabelstrang zu sehen.
Bevorzugt wäre ein matter Farbton in schwarz oder rot, falls jemand weiß wo es solche zu finden gibt.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## spidermanx (10. August 2017)

*AW: Aufkleber für Gehäuselüfter*

Hallo , 

ich weiß ja nicht wieviele du brauchst , aber kann man auch einen Aufkleber bestellen . Aufkleber Shop - Aufkleber kaufen für Industrie und Privat    habe dort auch schon mal bestellt . 

LG


----------



## Andossus (10. August 2017)

*AW: Aufkleber für Gehäuselüfter*

Brauche nur 3 Stück für meine unteren Gehäuselüfter. 
Schon mal danke


----------



## Chimera (13. August 2017)

*AW: Aufkleber fÃ¼r GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter*

Man nehme einen Zirkel/Rundschere oder Zirkelschneider (für paar Euros im Baumarkt erhältlich), besorgt sich die gewünschte Klebefolie (z.B. Carbonfolie, Metalllookfolie, etc.), misst den originalen Kleber und stellt den Zirkel entsprechend ein, danach kann man sich so viele ausschneiden wie man will  Wenn du natürlich Kleber mit speziellem Logo o.ä. willst, dann bleibt dir nur ein Sticker-Shop. Hab für die 9 Silent Wings vom Kollegen selber aus ner geilen roten Carbon-Folie solche Sticker ausgeschnitten, da er im Case innen alles in so nem roten Carbon-Look gemacht und war dank des Zirkelschneiders echt ein Klacks.
Hab auch schon für Boxen, Handys, Akkuträger, usw. die günstigen Folien vom Conrad genommen, gibt da ganz verschiedene und sind noch ok vom Preis her: Klebefolien Orastick(R) kaufen | conrad.de. Dazu noch so ein Teil und schon macht man sich die Teiler selbst


----------

